# CBC National News - is it getting worse, or am I?



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been a loyal watcher of the CBC National News for decades. 

Whenever those on the right side of the political spectrum would talk about CBC being biased I was unable to see that myself. I always thought their news was fair and balanced.

Lately, I find myself unable to watch their news anymore - I keep coming back and trying, but have to quickly turn it off.

There is the issue about the preponderance of stories they choose to air being of particular interest to a certain end of the specrtum but there is more to it than just that.

It may not be so much the words being spoken but in the way they are delivered. Every nuance (tone, expression, body language etc.) seems to convey a particular opinion about the story that viewers "should" come away with.

Has it always been like that? Is that what the right-wingers were always complaining about? Or an I just getting old and crotchety?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Yanno, I gave up watching TV a decade ago and I don't miss it (I hesitate to add I still watch different shows, online). 

This (profanity-laced) video from "The Onion News" explains what I think about TV news in general. So, this isn't really a response to your question...but I think this video is *hilarious:*

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/breaking_news_some_bullshit


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Yanno, I gave up watching TV a decade ago and I don't miss it (I hesitate to add I still watch different shows, online).


+1 news on TV is just too drawn out and one sided

I much prefer using internet news feeds, alternative media etc. I get far more diversity and I pick what I want to see/read

(Let's kill tv and landlines already.. bring on fiber optic cables and cloud computing)

The onion is hilarious


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I find the CBC to be shameless regarding their Liberal bias. I especially found their Olympic coverage disgusting. Here we were winning gold after gold and all they seemed to want to concentrate on was the problems encountered with the games.

CTV generally gives much more balanced coverage.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I gave up watching TV news ages ago, but was lured back by the quality of RDI, the French-language news channel of CBC. It's great -- excellent announcers, no sensationalism, good investigative reporting...and it improves my French to boot! It's the only station we watch on TV, apart from occasionally watching Thalassa on TV5. 

In addition to news, RDI has great documentary and newsmagazine programs. We've even gone into the studio and participated in the audience on some of the talk shows, which are far more engaging, serious, and deep than most of the English-language talk shows I've seen. We try not to miss Jean-François Lepine's "Une heure sur terre" each week.

The management has made some gaffes in recent years (I miss Dominique Poirier, although you can hear her on the radio now), but I still think it's some of the best TV I've seen.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

Spidey said:


> I especially found their Olympic coverage disgusting. Here we were winning gold after gold and all they seemed to want to concentrate on was the problems encountered with the games.
> 
> CTV generally gives much more balanced coverage.


I agree with that 100%. Their Olympic coverage was disgusting.


----------



## geewilickers (May 21, 2009)

I used to watch CBC, but now I only watch TV when I eat breakfast, so I usually just watch CP24..


----------

